# Lower water in bubble counter



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got a bubble counter on my reg that recently has seen a decrease in water. Is this an indicator of a leak or typical? Just refill with tap water?

Thanks!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Sometimes the water goes into the tank...not sure if there is any other reason..


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine done the same.. refilled with water redone the fittings with tape checked for leaks, been ok since.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

All mine do the same. Pretty sure the water evaporates into the tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep the water slowly vaporizes into the line and then into the tank from the bubble counter. I imagine from the air bubbles bursting in the counter chamber. I top mine up every 6 or so months. Nothing to worry about.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ooook, I filled up the bubble counter last night but when I looked at the water level this evening its already down 1/4? There's condensation in the atomizer, does that indicate anything?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The bubble counter has a flow valve, it shouldn't be going the other way, I'd say it just vaporized down the line\atomizer\tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My atomizers typically have vapor in the "air chamber". I would not worry about it.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Does it make any difference if it is half full or totally full?
I believe it has somthing to do with the pressure and I usually just fill it about half full and it stays that way. If I losen the bubble counter water would sometimes rush out to the check valve and stay there. So, I sometimes take out the valve and just celan it up...but I dont think it matters one way or another....


----------

